# The two newest members of the FaeryBee Flock are home!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm back from my trip :racer: :driving: after picking up the boys, who have each been given a new name. 

The Cobalt blue is "Springer"
The Skye blue is "Slider"

Springer + Slider = Spider

They were both quite cute and entertaining in the little travel cage on the way to my house.

Springer decided to take a bath in the water dish and had quite a grand time doing it.

Slider ate, and ate, and ate some more!
I had Zupreem Fruity Pellets in the cage for the trip and I guess he really liked them.

Spider nibbled on the comfy clam calcium perch, and sang along to U2. They definitely have good taste in music!

Without further ado -- I'm proud to present. . .

The Spider Brothers

Springer


Slider
​*


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

OMG they are gorgeous!!! :001_wub:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

aww they're so beautiful wow.hi there springer and slider welcome to your new home.I'm truly happy for you my friend.I look forward to many more updates and photos.Blessings always.

May your fl8ck always be healthy and happy for many years to come.


----------



## Cheleya (May 21, 2016)

They are magnificent! Welcome home, boys!


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

WOW!!! The spider brothers are splendid!
They are beautiful and I'm glad they made it to you and your flock... many happy days ahead.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Springer and Slider are so adorable. Deb you are full of surprises with new birds lately... They are beautiful. May i ask who's birds they were did you get them from a Breeder.... I just love there cute big eyes. Slider looks like Skipper looks like you have double or maybe twins..I'm sure they will fit in with your flock very well and they will be very much loved by there new Mum...


----------



## Nadley (Dec 2, 2011)

Adorable! It looks like they will adjust quickly to their new home with you.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh 'Spider' is so beautiful ! Springer and Slider  Not only do all your budgies have "S" names, but several are about ways to move... Skip, scoot, spring, slide! Did you do that on purpose by any chance? :whoo: What a gorgeous flock! But you'll have to look close now to distinguish Skipper, Springer, and Slider


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Two very good looking babies Deb.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They're beautiful, Deborah! 

I love their new names, too--Julie thought the same thing I did about the different ways to move about! I figured there'd be a theme going on 

I'm glad they are in their new home and settled in nicely so far  I can't wait to hear _lots_ more! :fingerx: hoto:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

They are just beautiful and I'm so glad they had a lovely trip back with you. They look like two very content little budgies already. 
I'm not sure I love 'Spider' but Springer and Slider are individually gorgeous and I LOVE Springer's mutation. 

I'm so happy that you have been able to give these beautiful birds a new home and that you have the compassion to take in more birds that needed a new home.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I like Springer and Slider but don't fancy Spider for a name it reminds me of the huge Hunts man Spiders.. I was only thinking this afternoon that all of your budgies names start with the letter S.


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

:welcome: :welcome: :welcome: :welcome: :welcome: :welcome:
The drool is overflowing...becoming a threat to bird & beast :rain: :rain: :rain: :rain:
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

:congrats: Great looking boys, I am sure they will be happy in their new home. It's nice that they were so at ease during the trip.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Cody said:



:congrats: Great looking boys, I am sure they will be happy in their new home. It's nice that they were so at ease during the trip.

Click to expand...

 Thank you!
It was really interesting to see how content these two were in the car. The ride didn't phase them a bit.



jrook said:



WOW!!! The spider brothers are splendid!
They are beautiful and I'm glad they made it to you and your flock... many happy days ahead.

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Judy!



LynandIndigo said:



Springer and Slider are so adorable. Deb you are full of surprises with new birds lately... They are beautiful. May i ask who's birds they were did you get them from a Breeder.... I just love there cute big eyes. Slider looks like Skipper looks like you have double or maybe twins..I'm sure they will fit in with your flock very well and they will be very much loved by there new Mum...

Click to expand...

All nine of the budgies I have now originally came from Lindsey. The owners of the latest two now have new jobs preventing them from spending the time with the boys the owners felt the boys deserve. Since I'm home all day, Springer and Slider will get plenty of attention and have all my other budgies for company.



Nadley said:



Adorable! It looks like they will adjust quickly to their new home with you. 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Nadley.



RavensGryf said:



Oh 'Spider' is so beautiful ! Springer and Slider  Not only do all your budgies have "S" names, but several are about ways to move... Skip, scoot, spring, slide! Did you do that on purpose by any chance? :whoo: What a gorgeous flock! But you'll have to look close now to distinguish Skipper, Springer, and Slider 

Click to expand...

 Yes, that was deliberate. :laughing2:
Plus "Spider" likes to climb around the cage so the combination of the names "Springer and Slider" is appropriate in more ways than one. 



Kate C said:



Two very good looking babies Deb.

Click to expand...

 Thank you very much, Kate



StarlingWings said:



They're beautiful, Deborah! 

I love their new names, too--Julie thought the same thing I did about the different ways to move about! I figured there'd be a theme going on 

I'm glad they are in their new home and settled in nicely so far  I can't wait to hear lots more! :fingerx: hoto:

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Star - they are little characters, for sure and are going to add a whole different dimension to the flock. 



Therm said:



They are just beautiful and I'm so glad they had a lovely trip back with you. They look like two very content little budgies already. 
Springer and Slider are individually gorgeous and I LOVE Springer's mutation. 

I'm so happy that you have been able to give these beautiful birds a new home and that you have the compassion to take in more birds that needed a new home.

Click to expand...

Thank you, Emma. I'm definitely at my limit for birds now.
Nine budgies and three lovebirds brings me to 12 and I certainly never expected to have that many at one time. :wow:



LynandIndigo said:



I was only thinking this afternoon that all of your budgies names start with the letter S.

Click to expand...

 The "S" theme began with Sunny and Shelby in honor of my favorite budgie I had when I was young. His name was "Sweetie" and I had him for 12+ years.



Stranding said:



:welcome: :welcome: 
:thumbup: :thumbup:
 

Click to expand...

 Thansks, Ann!



Pegg said:



Absolutely Gorgeous!!!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Peggy*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Deb I just noticed And looked at your signature. You only have 7 birds there. I think you will have to update your signature to 9 budgies...Me I only have one budgie....


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations very handsome fellows


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

And it's off to the budgieholics club for you Deb!! 

How beautiful they are though - huge congratulations  I'm sure the whole flock are agog with all the new arrivals and excitement in your house  

(And I'm not even the slightest bit jealous  )


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very glad that everything went well and your two new boys even entertained themselves and had fun during the ride to their awesome forever home! 
Surely Springer and Slider will be a perfect fit for your flock. The Spiderbirdies, an even better version of Spiderman!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
   

Oh, Deborah they are stunning! This may be the only Spider on the face of this Earth I would ever try to "nap". Virginia is only 6 short hours from here, and you seem to be acquiring some beauties lately. :spy::undwech::driving::ciao::behindsofa:*

*:music:Spiderbird, Spiderbird, does whatever a Spiderbird does. Can they swing, from a web? No they can't, cuz they are birds. Look out.....they are Spiderbirds!!!:music:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



Hey Deb I just noticed And looked at your signature. You only have 7 birds there. I think you will have to update your signature to 9 budgies.

Click to expand...

Since I drove over 6 hours yesterday, came home and helped Ted reassemble the cage, cleaned up the other four cages, vacuumed and posted this thread, I really haven't had time to think about doing a new signature. In fact, I haven't even taken any good pictures of them to put in a signature yet. :laughing: Be patient -- good things will come in the future. 



chirper said:



Congratulations very handsome fellows 

Click to expand...

 Thank you very much. 



Niamhf said:



And it's off to the budgieholics club for you Deb!! 

How beautiful they are though - huge congratulations  I'm sure the whole flock are agog with all the new arrivals and excitement in your house 

(And I'm not even the slightest bit jealous  )

Click to expand...

Thanks, Niamh! :hug:



aluz said:



I'm very glad that everything went well and your two new boys even entertained themselves and had fun during the ride to their awesome forever home! 
Surely Springer and Slider will be a perfect fit for your flock. The Spiderbirdies, an even better version of Spiderman! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Ana. I think the SpiderBirdies are going to be Super for Sure. 



jean20057 said:



:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
   

Oh, Deborah they are stunning! This may be the only Spider on the face of this Earth I would ever try to "nap". Virginia is only 6 short hours from here, and you seem to be acquiring some beauties lately. :spy::undwech::driving::ciao::behindsofa:

:music:Spiderbird, Spiderbird, does whatever a Spiderbird does. Can they swing, from a web? No they can't, cuz they are birds. Look out.....they are Spiderbirds!!!:music:

Click to expand...

No birdie-napping allowed here! Remember they are being guarded by Kylie the Super Sheltie! *


----------



## SecretiveFish (Mar 22, 2016)

Oh my they are beautiful! Congratulations on your new additions!

When you get some time (I know, I know), I would love to see more pics of the boys. I am intensely curious to see a cobalt next to a sky blue budgie!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Good golly, have you gone budgieholic like Niamh said, Deb?! First Randy's 4 + our Skipooterky trio and now +2 more just absolutely yummy! I'm just green as Chewie with envy right now and salivating for more pix, especially of Slider. He sure resembles a genetic mix of Chewie with Skipper's colors. Such a fine specimen



jean20057 said:


> *:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> 
> :music:Spiderbird, Spiderbird, does whatever a Spiderbird does. Can they swing, from a web? No they can't, cuz they are birds. Look out.....they are Spiderbirds!!!:music:*


*

Lol, you're so funny Kristen*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Yes, we need more pictures to feed our habits!!! If I am not allowed to birdie-nap them, then you will have to make me feel like I have them with lots of pictures of the little cuties!!!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SecretiveFish said:



Oh my they are beautiful! Congratulations on your new additions!

When you get some time (I know, I know), I would love to see more pics of the boys. I am intensely curious to see a cobalt next to a sky blue budgie! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you!



Jedikeet said:



Good golly, have you gone budgieholic like Niamh said, Deb?! First Randy's 4 + our Skipooterky trio and now +2 more just absolutely yummy! I'm just green as Chewie with envy right now and salivating for more pix, especially of Slider. He sure resembles a genetic mix of Chewie with Skipper's colors. Such a fine specimen

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Nick. I really wanted these two because they are both DF Violet Spangles. Plus, since they came from Lindsey it was appropriate for me to add them to the other seven all of which came from her as well.



jean20057 said:



Yes, we need more pictures to feed our habits!!! If I am not allowed to birdie-nap them, then you will have to make me feel like I have them with lots of pictures of the little cuties!!!

Click to expand...

I took the two pictures posted in this thread and added a few more. 

You can find them in this thread:

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/354537-faerybee-flock-ongoing-thread.html#post3660258*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*I did see them. And I thank you for my Spider fix, *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I was just kidding Deb I knew you were busy...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*A signature with all nine budgies has now been loaded! 

Additional pictures can be viewed in the thread linked below:

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/354537-faerybee-flock-ongoing-thread.html

Thanks for all the lovely messages, everybirdie! :wave:*


----------

